# The End of the Day



## LarryCook (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, I just couldn't go to bed leaving the last thing I posted the words of Mark Morford. So I offer this excerpt from tonight's CHS sermon entitled "The Immutibility of God" which is based on the following verse,
"I am the Lord, I change not; therefore ye sons of Jacob are not consumed.""”Malachi 3:6


> Then again, God changes not in his plans. That man began to build, but was not able to finish, and therefore he changed his plan, as every wise man would do in such a case; he built upon a smaller foundation and commenced again. But has it ever been said that God began to build but was not able to finish? Nay. When he hath boundless stores at his command, and when his own right hand would create worlds as numerous as drops of morning dew, shall he ever stay because he has not power? and reverse, or alter, or disarrange his plan, because he cannot carry it out? "But," say some, "perhaps God never had a plan." Do you think God is more foolish than yourself then, sir? Do you go to work without a plan? "No," say you, "I have always a scheme." So has God. Every man has his plan, and God has a plan too. God is a master-mind; he arranged everything in his gigantic intellect long before he did it; and once having settled it, mark you, he never alters it. "This shall be done," saith he, and the iron hand of destiny marks it down, and it is brought to pass. "This is my purpose," and it stands, nor can earth or hell alter it. "This is my decree," saith he, promulgate it angels; rend it down from the gate of heaven ye devils; but ye cannot alter the decree; it shall be done. God altereth not his plans; why should he? He is Almighty, and therefore can perform his pleasure. Why should he? He is the All-wise, and therefore cannot have planned wrongly. Why should he? He is the everlasting God, and therefore cannot die before his plan is accomplished. Why should he change? Ye worthless atoms of existence, ephemera of the day! Ye creeping insects upon this bayleaf of existence! ye may change your plans, but he shall never, never change his. Then has he told me that his plan is to save me? If so, I am safe.



And to all a good night!
Larry


----------



## Poimen (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> Well, I just couldn't go to bed leaving the last thing I posted the words of Mark Morford. So I offer this excerpt from tonight's CHS sermon entitled "The Immutibility of God" which is based on the following verse,
> "I am the Lord, I change not; therefore ye sons of Jacob are not consumed.""”Malachi 3:6
> 
> ...



You're going to bed at 9 pm?! I average 1-3 am...


----------



## turmeric (Aug 27, 2005)

It's 11:09pm where Larry is right now. I hope to be in bed before then. Us Left Coast people have to get used to time zones.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> It's 11:09pm where Larry is right now. I hope to be in bed before then. Us Left Coast people have to get used to time zones.



Yes but it was 5:55pm Pacfiic when he posted that!


----------



## LarryCook (Aug 28, 2005)

shhhh........you'll wake Luke....


----------

